# Uk eea fp in germany?



## usgirl (May 24, 2012)

Hi everybody! I am a us citizen and my husband is irish. We currently live in the UK. After spending months researching and applying for my eea family permit, I received it this past January. Now to make things trickier, he was offered a job in Germany. My question is this, cani travel to Germany with this permit, then apply for an eea fp once I get there? Or do I need a short term visa before I come over? If I do, do I need 3 months insurance or can I use my husbands private insurance ? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

usgirl said:


> Hi everybody! I am a us citizen and my husband is irish. We currently live in the UK. After spending months researching and applying for my eea family permit, I received it this past January. Now to make things trickier, he was offered a job in Germany. My question is this, cani travel to Germany with this permit, then apply for an eea fp once I get there? Or do I need a short term visa before I come over? If I do, do I need 3 months insurance or can I use my husbands private insurance ? Thanks so much!!!


As a US citizen you don't need a visa to enter Germany. Just go to the local Auslaenderbehoerde and apply for your residence card (Aufenthaltskarte) which will be valid for 5 years (unless you tell the authorities that you want to leave earlier). You should receive the card about three weeks after applying.

Check with your husband's insurance, usually spouses should be included. If not, you will have to get your own insurance.


----------

